# Cherub leaking steam arm



## CurtJRees (Nov 10, 2014)

I've had my Cherub for around a year now, all of a sudden the top of the steam arm (where the ball joins the actual arm) has started to leak water and steam.

Has anyone experienced this before?

Any potential solutions/fixes?

Ideally I don't want to replace any of the parts, but I will if I have to


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Try undoing the steam arm and replacing the o ring on top of the ball. If this has hardened or split it will leak.


----------

